# Pine Lake (Tar Hollow)



## Curly (May 15, 2006)

Has anyone ever fished it and had any luck? Me and my buddies are going down to turkey hunt in a few weeks. Looking to kill some time in the afternoon reeling in some fish.


----------



## rosscountyfishermen (Mar 29, 2008)

Fishing is great so is the Turkey huntin,, they relase a bunch of cats each spring. There is largemouth,bluegill,crappies,cats,turtles, good fishing around the 4-h camp lots of fallen trees once u get there u will understand what im talking about. use SPAM yes Spam for the catfish...nightcrawlers,waxworms for the bluegill, and the minnows for the crappies i have caught cats even on the minnows its a very nice place to hunt fish and camp! Good luck fishing and turkey hunting let me know how its going cause i will be hunting in tar hollow for some long beards:B


----------



## Richman (Sep 1, 2007)

Hunted lotsa turkeys at Tar Hollow....always fished the afternoons away at Ross Lake. Nice big crappies from the rock pier.

Good luck

Rich


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

we were at tar hollow this past week end...mushroom hunting. Did not look long or hard. Did not find any. Weather was terrible. cold and extremely windy. I saw a guy with a ton of mushrooms. he found a BUNCH. we fished very briefly again due to wind and having small children with us. we caught a few bluegill. I like that lake and would enjoy fishing it on better weather days.


----------



## Curly (May 15, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys, i will let you know how we did. We are leaving this comming wednesday, hunting until sunday.


----------



## rosscountyfishermen (Mar 29, 2008)

went mushroom huntin in tar hollow a day or two ago and nothing is up plant wise gonna be hard killing one of this long beards and have to still extermaly still but all well soon we will be complaining to much undergrouth is up lol only found 4 blacks should be pretty good this weekend n to next weekend


----------

